# PCD: Different New Vehicle Pricing than Dealer Pick-up??



## dave_261 (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm putting the finishing touches on an X5 build and price is finalized (but no paperwork signed yet). I told the dealer that I'd like to do the Performance Center Delivery, and was told that the pricing structure would be different given how BMW 'charges' the dealer.

In essence, he could not honor the full discount, and when all's said and done, it would cost about $2,000 more.

Does this make sense or am I missing something? All of the literature implies that it should have no bearing on the cost.

This is from the PCD FAQ: What is the cost of the Delivery Program?
Taking delivery at the BMW Performance Center is a no-cost option for both the customer and the BMW Retail Center.


----------



## polo2883 (Jun 29, 2012)

I paid the same as if I bought a vehicle off the lot. No additional charges


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Charging more for PCD? Shady! My first car was an ED followed by PCD and the car was priced $500 over ED Invoice. This car is nicely discounted and PCD not an issue. Of course, the dealer is on a completely different ocean than I am so no real option if he wants to make the sale. Good luck.


----------



## dave_261 (Feb 26, 2021)

So I learned a bit more on this. Apparently the dealer doesn't get the full AVP (or any AVP?) from BMW for PCD... at least that's what I was told. 

So basically, had I told them upfront that I wanted the PCD pickup, they wouldn't have been so aggressive with the deal.


----------



## polo2883 (Jun 29, 2012)

dave_261 said:


> So I learned a bit more on this. Apparently the dealer doesn't get the full AVP (or any AVP?) from BMW for PCD... at least that's what I was told.
> 
> So basically, had I told them upfront that I wanted the PCD pickup, they wouldn't have been so aggressive with the deal.


I changed to PCD after I signed the deal. But from what everyone on forums have said the price should be the same no matter what. I also think I got the deal since the Dealer had an allocation and probably didn't want another x3 on the lot. They have 22 x3, 1 x3 m40i, and 1 x3m. They have had that for about 2 months now.


----------



## dave_261 (Feb 26, 2021)

polo2883 said:


> I changed to PCD after I signed the deal. But from what everyone on forums have said the price should be the same no matter what. I also think I got the deal since the Dealer had an allocation and probably didn't want another x3 on the lot. They have 22 x3, 1 x3 m40i, and 1 x3m. They have had that for about 2 months now.


I wish I could get the 'real' scoop from BMW... I actually emailed the PCD but they (of course) said that all sales were handled by the dealer and they had no involvement. 

Just sounded from my dealer that they essentially didn't get some holdback funds on PCD deals. I guess I have no reason to dispute it because logic says they shouldn't care where I pick it up.


----------



## polo2883 (Jun 29, 2012)

dave_261 said:


> I wish I could get the 'real' scoop from BMW... I actually emailed the PCD but they (of course) said that all sales were handled by the dealer and they had no involvement.
> 
> Just sounded from my dealer that they essentially didn't get some holdback funds on PCD deals. I guess I have no reason to dispute it because logic says they shouldn't care where I pick it up.


If you are doing PCD, it should not matter where you are buying the car. I would just shop around and get the best deal. Who cares if the dealer is nowhere near you.


----------



## f1fan (Jun 22, 2007)

To the OP.....he found out you really wanted something and rolled the dice by bluffing.

Not cool in my opinion, but your call how to handle that.


----------



## zz6938 (Aug 2, 2010)

dave_261 said:


> I'm putting the finishing touches on an X5 build and price is finalized (but no paperwork signed yet). I told the dealer that I'd like to do the Performance Center Delivery, and was told that the pricing structure would be different given how BMW 'charges' the dealer.
> 
> In essence, he could not honor the full discount, and when all's said and done, it would cost about $2,000 more.
> 
> ...


No Charge for PCD. Whatever your negotiated price is for a given car should apply for a PCD. 
In fact, Dealer will save money if you do PCD. Because they do not have to pay the service and detail center internally (PDI) as this work technically gets done in BMW performance center. Build a car, negotiate a price then tell the dealer , assign alternate shipping for the car to Performance center instead of dealer.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

They use the $995 destination charge (that you still pay) to entertain, feed, and lodge you for your trip there. BMW probably pays the dealer to prep the cars and fill them up with fuel (now only gasoline). But, that's close to their costs, so them not getting those fees isn't a big deal. They don't incur those expenses, either.

I'd punish that slippery fish salesman by going to another dealership... just for fun.


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

Autoputzer said:


> I'd punish that slippery fish salesman by going to another dealership... just for fun.


Sometimes this is easier said than done. Only one dealer in a 400 mile radius for me, but I'm not adverse to talking to someone that far away on the phone and I have. Our local dealer doesn't care as he has enough people who don't understand they can do the same thing I do...


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Then they'd probably treat you like crap if you brought the bought-elsewhere car in there for service.

Buying a car shouldn't be a pissing contest. But, that's what it's turned into in most situations. It's not just the fault of the dealers, either. Customers also play the "scorched earth" game. I have friends who live for having these fights with car salesmen and sales managers. One of them turns it into a vacation. He travels to a large metro area with multiple dealerships of the make he's looking for and spends several days pitting one against the other. When the price stops going down, he buys from the lowest priced dealer. The trip costs him more than what he saves, but he just enjoys the fight.

The three BMW dealerships near me are 50, 90, and 100 miles away. The 90-miles-away is an absolute pleasure to deal with. Everybody I know who gets their car serviced at the 50-mles-away dealership is pissed. So, I don't even bother going there when I'm car shopping. 

Car salesmen and sales managers are trained to gain control of the customers and the sales process. I prevent that by making a very reasonable offer to start, but also letting them know that will be my only offer at that time. If necessary, I'd tell them that if they don't take it "I might be back in a year, or I might stop by in a month to show you my new Audi or Mercedes." But, it's never come to that at the BMW dealership. It has a Chevrolet of Bubbaville, though.

I offer to split the difference between "invoice" and MSRP, with me getting all the available incentives. With BMW incentives and outside incentives (BMWCCA, USAA, PENFED), I'm about eleven percent below MSRP. That's where I need to be to be happy. That's also where the salesman (who's paid by commission) and the dealership needs to be to be happy. I take my cars there for service and I keep my cars for about 100k miles. I also refer friends there. So, they realize "the money's in the comeback." 

I've done my test drives with BMW events and loaner cars when mine's in for service. I've done all my homework (prices, options) beforehand. So, selling me a car takes somewhere between 15 and 30 minutes.

Honda's go for pretty much MSRP here in Bubbaville, because of the long distance to the next Honda dealership. We were about to order our third one and bite the bullet on the price. But, I had two critical requirements: a factory ordered car to get exactly what we want, and it being delivered in the shipping film without being washed (and having the clear coat scratched up by the morons working in their "wash rack." It should have been an easy-peasy deal. But, the sales manager had to be in control. So, he butted in when we were talking to the salesman and said I must buy a car off the lot. Hah! Wanna bet? That's how Frau Putzer ended up with a new X3 instead of a CR-V.

A good way to regain control over your slippery fish salesman might be to tell him you'll be delaying and reconsidering your purchase of a BMW. You're not slamming the door, but you're not letting him walk through it, either.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

It's my understanding (somebody correct me if I'm wrong) that dealers receive allocations for PCD the same way they received allocations for high-demand for cars. I think I've read Jon Shafer saying "I have a PCD allocation..." in his Ask A BMW Dealer posts.

Maybe they wanted to discourage you from PCD because it might delay the sale.

That'd be a heck of a drive from Spartanburg to Idaho.


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Autoputzer said:


> ...That's how Frau Putzer ended up with a *new X3 instead of a CR-V*....


I took a test drive of a CR-V as I had settled on buying either a CR-V, RAV4 or a CX-5 for my wife. What a crap ride. I was completely caught off guard at the horrible ride, handling and noise of the engine. I actually asked the salesman if I was test driving a 2021 model and not some old beater. Wow. Next car to be driven was the Mazda. I didn't even go test drive the RAV4 as the Mazda was amazing. The fit and finish, interior materials and layout, the ride and handling were all fantastic. Bought one on the spot. Your Bubbaville Honda did you a favor sending you to BMW instead of the CR-V. I can't believe they sell any of them.

I just took delivery of a Z4 sDrive30i last Thursday at the Performance Center. I kept comparing the Z4 to the CX-5 and the Mazda rated higher in a number of categories. Kind of sad the Miata doesn't have the luggage room the Z4 has. Anyway, I bought the car through Valencia BMW in a completely no-hassle deal with a nice discount and the folks there were very pleasant to deal with. No crap about what monthly payment I was looking for, or I could only get the deal if I leased, or it would cost more if I took delivery in Spartanburg. We need to give business to the good guys.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I wasn't excited by the CR-V or the Hyundai Tucson she also wanted. But, they'd be her car, not mine. My only requirement is her cars is that they be white. White paint lasts longer in the Floriduh sunlight.

We "preferenced" a Tucson, but they washed and scratched all up. The sales manager scratched it some more with a dirty rag, and said it was fixed. So, I told him that he should buy it. I'd known the salesman for 18 years. I ran into him a few months later in a restaurant, and he asked if we'd bought a new car. I told him yes, another BMW. I would have given him a chance to order another one, but the sales manager closed that door. The Honda's are having engine trouble, and Hyundai's are having trouble with their DCT transmissions. So, both of those sales managers did us favors.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Autoputzer said:


> Then they'd probably treat you like crap if you brought the bought-elsewhere car in there for service.


This is oft repeated, but really quite misleading. IMO

Most dealerships view service and sales as separate profit centers and are happy to make whatever money they can from the service side. Service managers don’t give a crap where you bought the car, they are find taking your money or BMWNAs money for service work.

Yes, a very few BMW dealers wiill TRY and punish some owners...BMWNA frowns on this, bit some dedelers will do things lime withohold loaners. It is actually pretty rare. At least that’s my impression.

How’s this? CALL the services MANAGER and ask them, “what’s your policy? Should I have any concerns?”


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

ard said:


> This is oft repeated, but really quite misleading. IMO
> 
> Most dealerships view service and sales as separate profit centers and are happy to make whatever money they can from the service side. Service managers don’t give a crap where you bought the car, they are find taking your money or BMWNAs money for service work.
> 
> ...


GM of Bubbaville's gets downright nasty if you didn't buy the car there. They put decal pin strips and an American flag decal on the back window of the cars they sell. I peeled them and the dealer decal off. The service manager treated me like shit. The GM "zone guy' had to come down and put his foot up the service manager's ass before my truck would get fixed under warranty. Once he was told that I'd bought the truck there, he crawled back under his rock. I've blacklisted the GM, Honda, and Hyundai stores in Bubbaville. That pretty much means I've blacklisted GM, Honda, and Hyundai for the foreseeable future..

BMW of Bubbaville doesn't give loaner for cars in there for service after the warranty's up. They did for me for twelve years, though. That's because they'd stopped taking names for the E46 M3 waiting list. I told them I was on an out-of-state dealer's list, but I want to buy the car where I live. They said they'd love to service my M3, and looked forward to having the opportunity to sell my next BMW. It turned to be my next three BMW's. I've never heard of them mistreating anybody who didn't buy a BMW there. But, they do backwards summersaults to take car of those who do. My service writer is up in her 50's now. I'm afraid she's going to hurt herself with one of those backwards summersaults sooner or later. I told her she needs to get a mat and a spotter.


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

Re: drive from SC to Idaho, yes it is long, but there is also a PCD in Thermal, California. About 1000 miles each way.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

dave_261 said:


> I'm putting the finishing touches on an X5 build and price is finalized (but no paperwork signed yet). I told the dealer that I'd like to do the Performance Center Delivery, and was told that the pricing structure would be different given how BMW 'charges' the dealer.
> 
> In essence, he could not honor the full discount, and when all's said and done, it would cost about $2,000 more.
> 
> ...





dave_261 said:


> So I learned a bit more on this. Apparently the dealer doesn't get the full AVP (or any AVP?) from BMW for PCD... at least that's what I was told.
> 
> So basically, had I told them upfront that I wanted the PCD pickup, they wouldn't have been so aggressive with the deal.


FALSE! Dealership gets AVP for PCD, as I received a e-mail survey from BMWNA 4 days after I signed my 2021 X5M comp lease regarding how my experience was, but prior to PCD pick-up earlier this year.

Your dealership is getting getting the former ED delivery program confused as there was no AVP for ED deals. 

PCD comes out of dealership allocation, that's why its best to deal with a larger BMW dealer from the get go and not waste your time at the smaller local dealership, as that what I do. No service issues, as I never step foot or contact the local dealership sales department as I know they can never match my the out-of-state deals for PCD.


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

ghpup said:


> Re: drive from SC to Idaho, yes it is long, but* there is also a PCD in Thermal, California.* About 1000 miles each way.


No, there is a Performance Center in Cali, but they don't do the "D" part there. Deliveries are only at the Spartanburg, SC location.


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm a month late to this party, but why is the OP asking a bunch of BF members? Why not just email BF founder Jon Shafer for the real truth? Part of the beauty of PCD is that you can buy your car from any dealer, anywhere in the country. Jon might give you a significantly better "BimmerFest Member No Haggle" deal than what the shady local dealer is offering.

ard is correct. Service is a separate profit center from New Car Sales, and the Service Manager wants your $$$ regardless of whether you bought the car there. Maybe not in Bubbaville where cousins marry cousins and the SM plays a banjo, but pretty much everywhere else.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

quackbury said:


> I'm a month late to this party, but why is the OP asking a bunch of BF members? Why not just email BF founder Jon Shafer for the real truth? Part of the beauty of PCD is that you can buy your car from any dealer, anywhere in the country. Jon might give you a significantly better "BimmerFest Member No Haggle" deal than what the shady local dealer is offering.
> 
> ard is correct. Service is a separate profit center from New Car Sales, and the Service Manager wants your $$$ regardless of whether you bought the car there. Maybe not in Bubbaville where cousins marry cousins and the SM plays a banjo, but pretty much everywhere else.


The Putzer's are mountain people. My parents are distant cousins by marriage. Members of the two families have married before. Back when I was single, Putzer reunions were a great place to meet chicks.

If you go back in the mountains far enough, you'll see a lot of people whose parents obviously were also cousins, but not all that distant and not just by marriage. "Feedback" is great in electronic circuits and automatic control systems. But, it's not a good thing in family trees.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

All of a sudden, EVERYTHING snapped into focus....





(i kid I kid!)


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

ard said:


> All of a sudden, EVERYTHING snapped into focus....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😛


----------

